# Soul Drinkers



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

why do so many people seem to hate them? Just what exactly is wrong with them?


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, i dont, Ive considered attempting to model a few of the characters in the past.
I think the story's are not only great but imaginative, cant wait till the nest one.... i want to know what was on that moon in more detail


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I really hope there's a next one, aside from the novella coming out though BC has nothing coming up for i think the next year. So it'll be quite a wait even if there is one.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

Im sure ben counter could get it done, heck i think GW should consider modeling them.. after all they are a unique chapter which has no allies


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think they're popular enough for that to be a good business move.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Agreed, Can't see GW smashing out a codex for soul drinkers tbh. Hopefully they are gonna blat out a DE codex soon!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

ive liked the chapter so much im doing a diarama project with them


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

oh yeah D, ur going to have to post Pics on that one in here


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

i plan on it all though its not a scene out of the books


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats cool, its the charactors that makes the story .


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> why do so many people seem to hate them? Just what exactly is wrong with them?


It is because the imperium is crazy and anyone who acts remotely like a heretic is automatically killed even if they are a chapter. They did destroy several imperial ships.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Not referring to the Imperium. I'm talking about the majority of BL's fanbase.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

in which case i don't know i loved the books


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

*Sarpedon*

I was wondering from a modeling point of view - what does Sarpedon look like?
He has 8 legs, but does he still have his 2 human legs or is he total spider below the waste.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

No, his two human legs each split into four legs when he killed the preceding chapter master in an honor duel


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

*Sarpedon*

So its unlikey he will ever be "normal" again, so the Imperium would kill as a mutant as well as being a heretic/traitor. Ah well poor guy.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

You never know, he might escape the Phalanx


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i think their colour scheme (purple/gold/bone) is one of the best you can get.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

nah worldeaters is


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Best colour scheme is Night Lords midnight blue with black, and lightning all over the armour. :grin:


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

I read the Souldrinkers Omnibus Novel...and...I have to say, for the most part each Warhammer 40k Novel I have read has been pretty terrific! The exception to this is the Horus Heresy Novel "Descent of Angels" which I felt was THE weakest link/storyline in the entire HH saga and I just didn't care for it whatsoever (plus the name Lion El Johnson for a bad-ass Primarch? Just annoyed the hell out me and I hate the name!!)
With Souldrinkers there was just something about hte chracter(s) and the storyline that just kinda bugged me..I don't know if it was because the Astartes Chapter/Characters turned into a bunch of Mutants or if it was because they became a total renegade chapter with other Astates Chapter branding them Heretics and wre "gunning" after them. Plus, I thinks the fact that they are mutants with no hope of ever returning back to "normal" Space Marines that kind of annoys me too....
I didn't "Hate" the series...I just didn't think it was good or great series to re-read or recommend to someone.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I read the first two books (Soul Drinker & Bleeding Chalice) and quite enjoyed them but for some reason don't feel compelled to buy the next book (Crimson Tears), probably because there are so many other series's I want to read instead. I imagine I will get round to buying the later books at some point (when I find them cheap on eBay).


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

why cant i find the urge to read this omnibus?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know what everyone's saying, I liked reading this series and hope BL will release the 6th book!

Just shows how easily things can get muddled up in the Imperium, even for SM, who are supposed to be utterly loyal. Shows how different factions are less than impressed with one another and how little genuine respect they have for one another. Of course I love the most how chaos slowly seeps in, so when the SM finally realise what has happened, its already too late for them and there is no going back.

Need to re-read the last book though as I dont remember the ending now...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

DEATH TO THE FANBOY!

Best Colour Scheme is clearly Blood Angels. Yes, I know I'm being a hypocrite.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

While Blood Angels are my favourite loyalist Astartes ill admit that I prefer the Soul Drinkers colour scheme, purple, gold and bone white. Very nice.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> why cant i find the urge to read this omnibus?


Because it is Ben Counter my dear. His prose is tiresome. I refuse to say inherently crap, because I feel it certainly is not. But repetition and an overall drudgery spurned on by the single-dimensional characters, languid plot and general monotony makes his novels akin to masturbation with a poor finish. Basically- why, O why, did I waste all this time on this? 

Looking back the _Grey Knight Omnibus_ was not bad, but neither did it attempt to pry my manhood from my body in bloody-minded epicness like... say... ugh... (Think of something none-Horus Heresy)... _Salamander_... or maybe even _Soul Hunter_ if I am honest with myself.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

I actually like the story my favorite character is iktinos


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I did not find it to be the greatest read but the concept behind the chapter and the difficulties they face because of their situation is something i find profoundly interesting. There is so much black and white in the 40k universe that the grey areas are almost unexplored. This series explores those grey areas and this gives the series a bit of a boost, even if the writing is not the greatest.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

And their colour scheme is cool!


----------



## Xenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

bobss said:


> Looking back the _Grey Knight Omnibus_ was not bad, but neither did it attempt to pry my manhood from my body in bloody-minded epicness like... say... ugh... (Think of something none-Horus Heresy)... _Salamander_...


Salamander? I'm afraid mini-me stayed snugly in my pants for that one. Page after interminable page of Sir Henry Simmerson-Tsu'gan complaining "I say! Anit you the fella Wellesley raised from the ranks? It simply won't do!" to Richard Sharpe-Da'kir wore me down. I found the Super Friends versus the The Legion of Doom antics in Battle for the Abyss less painful (it was merely agonising).


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

bobss said:


> Because it is Ben Counter my dear. His prose is tiresome. I refuse to say inherently crap, because I feel it certainly is not. But repetition and an overall drudgery spurned on by the single-dimensional characters, languid plot and general monotony makes his novels akin to masturbation with a poor finish. Basically- why, O why, did I waste all this time on this?


This, very much this!


----------

